# Neil Gaiman's Neverwhere BBC Broadcast



## oliver_twisted (Dec 21, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω αν σας αρέσει ο Neil Gaiman -εμένα είναι από τους αγαπημένους μου- και αν έχετε διαβάσει το Neverwhere (όποιος θέλει του το στέλνω σε pdf ή mobi για kindle), αλλά αν είστε φαν και θέλετε να κάνετε κάτι διαφορετικό τις νύχτες των γιορτών, το BBC μεταδίδει το Neverwhere σε 6 επεισόδια . Λεπτομέρειες http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01r522y/broadcasts/upcominghttp://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01r522y/broadcasts/upcoming

'Οπως λέει και ο Gaiman στο φατσαμπούκι του:

_NEVERWHERE, starring James MaCavoy, Benedict Cumberbatch and Natalie Dormer. And everyone else. Will be broadcast on BBC Radio 4 for 6 days from Dec 25th: YES, you can listen Internationally, on a computer or with an App (if you use a mobile device). Honest. Wherever you are in the world._

:wub: :wub: :wub:

Πάρτε κι ένα preview


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 21, 2013)

Εγώ το θέλω, Όλιβερ, αν δεν σου κάνει κόπο. :)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 21, 2013)

Τέλεια! Δες PM , Άζι!


----------



## SBE (Dec 21, 2013)

Κι εγώ.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 21, 2013)

Done, SBE, δες PM!


----------



## SBE (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank you, να δω πότε θα το διαβάσω, αλλά που θα μου πάει...


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 21, 2013)

Και ξέρεις, εσύ θα το φχαριστηθείς περισσότερο, αν, βέβαια, σου αρέσει αυτό το είδος, γιατί όλο το βιβλίο εκτυλίσσεται σε ένα παράλληλο κόσμο στο London Underground, και έχει πολλές αναφορές σε μέρη και περιοχές έτσι ώστε, αν δεν έχεις πάει ποτέ στο Λονδίνο, όπως εγώ, δεν τις πιάνεις. Γι' αυτό και το βιβλίο έχει εκδοθεί σε 2 versions: στην αμερικάνικη και στην αγγλική. 

Λέει ο Gaiman στο τέλος του βιβλίου:
It’s funny because Americans occasionally get slightly huffy at me when I tell them that I’ve written Neverwhere more than once. On occasion, there is a slight sort of huffiness as if, “What, you don’t think we’re bright enough to have read the English version?” And that’s not actually it at all. In fact, I think the American version is a much better book for me than the English version. In the English version, I could say something like “he walked down Oxford Street,” and know that everybody reading
my book knows that Oxford Street is a large metropolitan street in the central west-end of London filled with large shops. I don’t expect anybody in Kansas to know that. If somebody in Kansas read that, they might think, “Oxford Street, maybe it’s a street with a University on it or something.” I would not make fun of that person for thinking that. They don’t know - nor should they. So what I tried to do was, in the American version, just add information, add details.
Sometimes I’d hide the details or the information in the book. In the English one there is a joke which is at one point, one character says, “We’re going to this market but it’s in a really nasty area of London.” And the hero says, “Where’s that?” And she says, “Knightsbridge.” Which is very funny if you know London, then you know this is the nicest area of London. But people who haven’t been to London merely know that
they are missing a joke there.

Και γλωσσικό σημείωμα:
Yes. I changed some of the dialogue. It’s been interesting talking to Americans about this who, again, get a little bit huffy, asking, “What? We aren’t good enough to get the words?” But that’s not the point. For example, in the English version Richard, our hero, meets Door, our, for want of a better word, heroine. He stumbles over her bleeding on the pavement. In the American version, he stumbles over her bleeding on the sidewalk. English people ask me, “Why did you change that?” And I say,
“Because it’s a word that means two different things. The English word pavement literally means sidewalk. In America pavement is the paved area; it’s actually the road. If I left her bleeding on the pavement in the American version, for reasons of cultural superiority, she would be in a different place. People would understand it differently.”

Παρεμπ., η έκδοση που σας έστειλα είναι η αγγλική.


----------



## SBE (Dec 22, 2013)

Αυτό με την "μετάφραση" στα αμερικάνικα δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Γιατί δεν αρκεί μια υποσημέιωση εκεί που νομίζουν ότι μπορεί να υπάρξει σύγχιση; Στο κοινό των άρλεκιν φιλοδοξεί να πουλήσει;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 22, 2013)

Χαχαχα! Δεν ξέρω. Ίσως ήθελε να ακούγεται πιο φυσικά στα αυτιά των native(s are restless) speakers. :)


----------



## SBE (Dec 22, 2013)

ΥΓ και το πολιτικά ορθό ντισκλέιμερ: όχι πως έχει τίποτα ο αναγνώστης των άρλεκιν.


----------

